# Mannie Photo Update



## enzoita (Jan 12, 2010)

8'' manueli piranha in 115 gal

italian mannie


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

That is such a beautiful fish


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)




----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

nice fish you have there


----------



## enzoita (Jan 12, 2010)

thanks guys


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes, very good looking Manny!...Very healthy and happy specimen as well!...Congrats!...







He rocks like a BILLY SQUIER concert!!!...


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Sweet Manny but that sand is way too bright for me


----------



## enzoita (Jan 12, 2010)

new refresh
19/10/10


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

very nice looking manny


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Wow, very nice!







Can't wait for my little guy to start looking like that


----------



## PaYaRa_12 (May 14, 2008)

Nice manu and sand.=)


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

stuning most definitely


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

Look'n good, the red sand matches it well


----------



## thaos95 (Feb 8, 2010)




----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

nice fish man, congrats









bel manny enzo complimenti!!


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

Your Manny is a beauty, do they all have or develope a humeral spot? Interesting subtrate colour, I like it and think it matches the piranha too.


----------



## enzoita (Jan 12, 2010)

impalass said:


> Your Manny is a beauty, do they all have or develope a humeral spot? Interesting subtrate colour, I like it and think it matches the piranha too.


all manny have a humeral spot.

another photo of my manny 
fantastic looking fish

thanks all you


----------



## PaYaRa_12 (May 14, 2008)

Very nice manu you have feeding video ?


----------



## enzoita (Jan 12, 2010)

PaYaRa_12 said:


> Very nice manu you have feeding video ?


no, i feeding at night , afther light close

one photo with flash


----------



## PaYaRa_12 (May 14, 2008)

Very nice pic.


----------

